# HP only prints after restart



## selbynet (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi. I know a few people who have this problem. Both are running WINXP. Their computer will accept print job. then will not print anything. when i tell them to restart, it prints after restart. try printing again, will not print until after restart again. Both use HP inkjet printers.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

This is not exactly a fix to your problem, just a little more convenient. I have a similiar problem with one of our work computers. What I do for that computer is unplug the usb from the computer than plug it back in. It's still a pain but not as bad as doing a restart.
Hope this helps it least a little.


----------



## sgundrum (Jan 11, 2005)

which hp printer is it?


----------



## AppleDude (Mar 18, 2005)

There is a fix for this problem on the HP support site. I had the same problem with my HP psc 2410 photosmart all-in-one. I ended up spending 3 days on the phone with HP. It has to do with .NET Framework in XP after the SP2 update. We got mine working perfectly, but it did take some doing. I had to do downloads from Microsoft support, then HP support. All the docs are at HP Support to work you through it. The problem is that it effects different HP printers differently. If you go to HP's Support and put in your specific model # you will eventually get to the fix. It's in their knowledge base which is massive. Hope this helps!


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

One trick I'v learned from working with stubborn HP print jobs is the following 2 commands.


Click start--> click Run.

Type net stop spooler
hit enter...wait.

Type net start spooler
hit enter.. wait.. 

Instant fixo. ....at least for me.


----------

